# Hot or Cold water in the wash bucket?



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry for the daft newbie question, but will hot water affect a layer of wax?

Always used to wash with hot water, as hot as it would get out of the tap, But recently i'll put a couple of inches of hot in the bucket and top up with cold with the power washer to get it nice and foamy. Ending in luke warm water at the most


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont think it matters i prefer warm water becuase its winter and also may soten bugs dirt slightly better (may not) as for effecting wax i recon it would have to be above a certain temp that id be more worried if you could put yourhand in it let alone the wax. car panels get very hot in summer remember


----------



## Hazza (Oct 14, 2013)

I usually have hot in the shampoo bucket and cold in the plain water, that way i know if i have warm hand it shouldn't be going back on the car!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I put hot water in from the kitchen tap with the shampoo, then top up with cold from the hose


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hot in the winter, in the summer i sometimes use filtered water from my resin vessel so its cold.

Hots better for my hands lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Roasting in winter. 

Warm all other times


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Luke warm water for me. I often think hot water will have an effect on the wax layer.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cold, as i fill the buckets from the hose. Looking forward to winter washing


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

In winter I have warm in the shampoo bucket and hot in the rinse. Good to warm the hands back up once they've been out in the wind.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

How hot do you think your panels on your beloved get in the summer,i don't think the hot water in a bucket is going to have to a detrimental effect on any lsp :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

hot in winter
warm in the summer 

so hot most of the time then lol:wave:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

cold water all year round for me but in winter my seal skinz make an appearance!!


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Warm or hot it is then!

In winter it's more a motivational issue though.... need to get my **** out into the cold and get it done!

Thanks for the replies though peeps!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

natalie said:


> i put hot water in from the kitchen tap with the shampoo, then top up with cold from the hose


+1 ^^^


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I doubt hot water will have any affect on the wax / sealant. I use boiling water from the kettle and blast it with the hose to mix up the wash and cool the water a little. 

All year round I have it hot.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Warm, but only because it keeps my hands warm


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Saamm93 said:


> Warm, but only because it keeps my hands warm


Me too ^^ :lol:


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Me too ^^ :lol:


this


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hot water all day every time :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I have hot tap in garage so use warm water. In winter it keeps hands warm. I also connect hose to hot tap too every now and then. Loosens bugs better in summer and soften salt and crud in winter.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Does it make any difference in the washing and cleanning properties?


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

To steal the post a little, how much water do you put in your wash bucket? I've just checked how much I use to get the shampoo mix correct and it works out to be 2 gallon or 9 litres of water. There's usually a decent amount left at the end but I like that so any dirt can sink to the bottom even though recently moving to the 2 bucket method has really cleaned the wash water.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rod said:


> Does it make any difference in the washing and cleanning properties?


Yeah and test it with your dishes on cold water and then hot :thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

But on my dishes I am using a degreaser, right? That should be the reason why hot water helps better. Never tried it on a car...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rod said:


> But on my dishes I am using a degreaser, right? That should be the reason why hot water helps better. Never tried it on a car...


yeah but has soap in it like your car shampoo has,try it and you'll see


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Will do if I get the chance! 

Thx


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I my thermostatic mixer tap set to 40c, and use it in both buckets and through pressure washer - warm water cleans better. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I put hot water in from the kitchen tap with the shampoo, then top up with cold from the hose


Natalie is never wrong so do this.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Natalie is never wrong so do this.


You'll go far young man :thumb:


----------

